# The Springer (pub)



## Geri (Jan 31, 2009)

Does anyone remember this - it was a rock & roll pub, but for the life of me I can't remember where it was.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 31, 2009)

Geri, Geri, Geri (shakes head in sorrow)

Drive out of Bristol on the M32. Passed the Texaco station and it was just along there.

American car night was . . . 1st Thursday of the month I think.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember it!! and the Western Star Domino club.


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember it too.. still look to where it was, when we drive past it.


----------



## Geri (Feb 1, 2009)

High Voltage said:


> Geri, Geri, Geri (shakes head in sorrow)
> 
> Drive out of Bristol on the M32. Passed the Texaco station and it was just along there.
> 
> American car night was . . . 1st Thursday of the month I think.



Is that Newfoundland Road? I thought it was there - I can picture it in my mind. Where did it go? 

I remember the Western Star Domino Club alright, used to go to loads of gigs there - Blue Aeroplanes, Gary Clail etc.


----------

